# Fresh Thoughts from Afghanistan



## dglad (21 Aug 2006)

I had the opportunity, today, to speak to a Res F infantry soldier newly-returned (and I mean newly returned--literally days ago)  from Afghanistan.  He was beside himself with things that he had seen, done and learned, that he earnestly believes need to be passed on to our soldiers asap for use on deployment to that country (kudos to him for this).  I suggested he slow down, enjoy his leave, become a human being again and, along the way, perhaps take some time to organize his thoughts into useful lessons-learned.  There was one point, however, he made most emphatically and that stuck with me.  Without reservation, he stated that our training for Res F infantry is "absolutely sound", with its emphasis on the core infantry skills.  While the "sexier" stuff (mountain ops, para training, etc.) is definitely a draw for young soldiers, this 20+ year old was clear that, in his opinion, what Res soldiers need is a firm and thorough grounding in the basics--wpns handling, fire and movement, fieldcraft, pers admin (how to take care of one's body, kit, etc.), and the like.  He even went so far as to suggest that additional emphasis on the core stuff wouldn't be amiss to prepare our Res soldiers for deployment--and not just for the infantry, but for every soldier.

Incidentally, he also could not say enough good things about the LAV III.

Interesting comments coming from a young Res soldier freshly out of Panjawai.  Anyway, something for general cogitation.


----------



## Naralis (21 Aug 2006)

XXXXXXXXXX, from the XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX expressed the exact same thoughts on the RMR forum. He is currently in Afghanistan serving as a XXXXXXXXX. His post can be found here:forum removed by moderator.


*PM Inbound!!!!*


----------

